# a very Short-Story from an Old-Man's Past



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I attended a small college near San Francisco.
I was on the Boxing-Team. (too small for most other sports).

One day...when the Coach was "Out-of-State" ...we were left with a note on the chalkboard that we should practice "jabs".

There wasn't anyone else in attendance that day that was in MY weight-class.
(all were bigger.)

So...I was paired-up with a tall fella with long arms (who was very Self-Confident and a bit ARROGANT.) He was just a little-bit heavier than me.

O.K. ---no problem.

We got into the boxing-ring and he proceeded to hit me with a LOT of "hooks". 
(He didn't hit very hard....weakling, I think.)

I called for a "time-out". I told him and everyone else that we were "supposed-to" practice JABS ---_not_ "hooks".

He said, "Whatza matter? Can't you take it?"
I said, "That isn't the point."

They made us put on the leather-helmets. And we went back into the ring.
( I was upset about the guy's attitude.)

He came at me again, hooking like crazy. I ducked or blocked each hook.
THEN I hit him with a *HARD *Left-jab....which set him back and bloodied his nose.
He wiped his nose with his glove and saw the blood.....
.....and THAT made him very MAD at me.

So...He came in "hooking" me again.....and missed.
I hit him in the mouth with another *HARD *left-jab.
It split his lip....which began bleeding also.
( He wasn't looking too good at this point.
.....and he backed away....I thought he was going to cry.)

I took off my leather-helmet and threw it on the canvas and stepped out of the boxing-ring.....saying..."THAT is what we are supposed to be practicing."

I threw my boxing gloves on the floor and left without saying another word.

So....the MORAL to that story is........

Don't mess with things that you don't understand.

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like you took some starch out of his shorts that day.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

You showed him!!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's pretty good! Do you keep up with boxing?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Austin,
My Father told me that one day I would become "arrogant" about my boxing skills.
He said THAT would be WHEN I should QUIT.
He was right. It happened. And I quit.
I did watch a lot of boxing years ago....but I've mostly quit that also.
I don't seem to enjoy it so much anymore.
But...it is a GREAT SPORT for young fellas.
( It teaches you that you must rely upon yourself...you haven't ANY "helpers" in a boxing ring.)
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *I never lost a boxing match. But I did get bruised-up a bit.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

how many matches did you have ?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

rob said:


> how many matches did you have ?


 I honestly don't recall. But, there weren't a whole bunch.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> Austin,
> My Father told me that one day I would become "arrogant" about my boxing skills.
> He said THAT would be WHEN I should QUIT.
> He was right. It happened. And I quit.
> ...


It seems most of the great know they are great. Why would you quit when you were ahead?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Austin said:


> It seems most of the great know they are great. Why would you quit when you were ahead?


Because...just like in Gambling....that is the BEST time to quit.
*Ha-Ha !!!* 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> Because...just like in Gambling....that is the BEST time to quit.
> *Ha-Ha !!!*
> -ReTIRED-


I guess that's my issue. I don't gamble, but when I do I don't know when to stop.


----------

